# Into the Wild...



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

...per me è un capolavoro! Vi consiglio questo film con tutto il cuore...fa davvero pensare ed emozionare


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2008)

Se posso vado... altrimenti DVD


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...per me è un capolavoro! Vi consiglio questo film con tutto il cuore...fa davvero pensare ed emozionare


Finito di scaric...(ehmmm) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... "acquistato" ieri sera!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse lo vedo stasera o nel w.e.!


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Ragazzi...merita di esser visto al cinema! Se ce la fate, andate!


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ragazzi...merita di esser visto al cinema! Se ce la fate, andate!


Mhhh....schermo panoramico casalingo...fa lo stesso???


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mhhh....schermo panoramico casalingo...fa lo stesso???


Io pure con Dolby Surround... due comodissimi divani... e il cane che mi lecca i piedi... vuoi mettere...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io pure con Dolby Surround... due comodissimi divani... e il cane che mi lecca i piedi... vuoi mettere...


Oltre al cane aggiungo due gatti, di cui uno molto coccoloso... aggiudicato?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Oltre al cane aggiungo due gatti, di cui uno molto coccoloso... aggiudicato?



Ma io intendevo Apu non il Licaone... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Che bastarda che sono...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io intendevo Apu non il Licaone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Ma io intendevo Apu non il Licaone*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iago (7 Febbraio 2008)

*ih ih*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io intendevo Apu non il Licaone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...infatti io così l'avevo capita la cosa...e magari ti "arriccia" qualche bomba, così non ti distrai manco un attimo

(cmq, è in dialetto padovano "chi arriccia l'appiccia")


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...infatti io così l'avevo capita la cosa...e magari ti "arriccia" qualche bomba, così non ti distrai manco un attimo
> 
> (cmq, è in dialetto padovano "chi arriccia l'appiccia")


Grazie Iago... non ricordavo proprio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... chissa' come mai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









No Apu non fumerebbe mai... e manco me le arriccia bastardo...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grazie Iago... non ricordavo proprio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almeno uno sano in famiglia ci vorrebbe...


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Comunque fratelli e sorelle...si possono avere tutti i Pro Logic Sorround di questo mondo, ma certi film se appena si può bisogna vederli al cinema!!!!


ps: ...e mo' non ricominciare con le leccate, canide


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque fratelli e sorelle...si possono avere tutti i Pro Logic Sorround di questo mondo, ma certi film se appena si può bisogna vederli al cinema!!!!
> 
> 
> ps: ...e mo' non ricominciare con le leccate, canide


Bastardo io c'ho Sbarella e il padre non mi ricordo dove sia... la mia unica possibilita' e farmi leccare i piedi...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Almeno uno sano in famiglia ci vorrebbe...


Ma perche'? La "sanita' mentale" la lascio a chi ammanca di senso dell'umorismo...


----------



## Old fay (7 Febbraio 2008)

Io l'ho visto e pensavo meglio sinceramente. Comunque da vedere!!! Ma sapeste Scusa ma ti chiamo amore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 so che faccio ridere ma...è la mia storia. Invece ottimo across the universe!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bastardo io c'ho Sbarella e il padre non mi ricordo dove sia... la mia unica possibilita' e farmi leccare i piedi...


ok ok ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ma Apu si è reso conto di che matta ha trovato?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Se si, allora durate fino a 90 anni


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ok ok ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lui e' un'intenditore...Apprezza


----------



## Old sfigatta (7 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io intendevo Apu non il Licaone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inside!


----------



## Old alesera (7 Febbraio 2008)

*colonna sonora*

io ho la colonna sonora chi la vuole mi becca su msn:
serafiniale@msn.com
ciao


----------



## MK (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...per me è un capolavoro! Vi consiglio questo film con tutto il cuore...fa davvero pensare ed emozionare


MM avevo aperto un topic la scorsa settimana... A me è piaciuto molto il film, e il messaggio. Sottolineavo la bellezza della colonna sonora, perfettamente adeguata al tema e ai tempi...


----------



## Old SarahM. (7 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> MM avevo aperto un topic la scorsa settimana... A me è piaciuto molto il film, e il messaggio. Sottolineavo la bellezza della colonna sonora, perfettamente adeguata al tema e ai tempi...


 
vabbè mi hai convinta ... domani vado a vederlo. ciao pupattola.


----------



## Nobody (8 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> MM avevo aperto un topic la scorsa settimana... A me è piaciuto molto il film, e il messaggio. Sottolineavo la bellezza della colonna sonora, perfettamente adeguata al tema e ai tempi...


Non l'avevo visto, MK....bello eh? Il messaggio finale nella sua semplicità, è commovente.


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non l'avevo visto, MK....bello eh? Il messaggio finale nella sua semplicità, è commovente.


Bello sì. Ovviamente ho molto apprezzato la connotazione positiva data alla comune hippy, anche se, come mi hanno fatto notare, i problemi genitori/figli restano. Avrei soltanto cambiato visivamente il finale, forse un po' troppo retorico.
Comunque...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDorNilxPUY


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> vabbè mi hai convinta ... domani vado a vederlo. ciao pupattola.


Sarah ti piacerà... c'è anche il riferimento a Joni...

Bacio.


----------



## Nobody (8 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bello sì. Ovviamente ho molto apprezzato la connotazione positiva data alla comune hippy, anche se, come mi hanno fatto notare, i problemi genitori/figli restano. Avrei soltanto cambiato visivamente il finale, forse un po' troppo retorico.
> Comunque...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDorNilxPUY


Io l'ho trovato più profondo del tanto vantato On the Road di Kerouac...è un ribelle come ce ne sono stati tanti Chris...ma il suo viaggio, la sua esperienza è un documentario sulla Natura Umana. Sean Penn è magistrale...fotografia da pelle d'oca, pochissimi artefatti, lascia scorrere la storia... ed è tutto quello che si chiede ad un gran narratore...è impossibile non riflettere usciti dal cinema, tornando con la propria macchina a casa...può essere moralista, retorico, banale, ma credo sia proprio il messaggio che lascia ad ogni spettatore. Può non essere l'Alaska, può essere la vita di tutti i giorni vissuta controcorrente. Ed è anche un'impetuosa critica alla vita in solitudine, un manifesto all'amore. Il raggio di sole sul monte con il vecchio del cuoio, il raggio di sole che illumina Chris alla fine...la felicità è vera solo se condivisa. Per non parlare delle musiche, dei personaggi "secondari"...tutti a completare il percorso di Chris, unici e caratterizzati benissimo. Non si ha mai la sensazione, durante le due ore e mezza, di noia o di brodo allungato. Tutto è lì per un motivo, ogni personaggio pronto a raccontare la sua storia. 
Si in certi momenti è retorico...ma la vera Epica, un pochino lo è sempre!


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> può essere la vita di tutti i giorni vissuta controcorrente. Ed è anche un'impetuosa critica alla vita in solitudine, un manifesto all'amore. Il raggio di sole sul monte con il vecchio del cuoio, il raggio di sole che illumina Chris alla fine...la felicità è vera solo se condivisa.


Infatti ho cambiato la firma dopo aver visto il film. L'ho sempre pensato anch'io. E sono stata fortunata, ho conosciuto persone che vivono davvero così. E mi hanno fatto capire che un altro mondo è possibile, davvero. La colonna sonora affidata a Vedder (con la traduzione dei testi sullo schermo) è perfetta.


----------



## Nobody (8 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti ho cambiato la firma dopo aver visto il film. L'ho sempre pensato anch'io. E sono stata fortunata, ho conosciuto persone che vivono davvero così. E mi hanno fatto capire che un altro mondo è possibile, davvero. *La colonna sonora affidata a Vedder (con la traduzione dei testi sullo schermo) è perfetta*.


Una delle tante gemme del film!


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Febbraio 2008)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ...per me è un capolavoro! Vi consiglio questo film con tutto il cuore...fa davvero pensare ed emozionare


 
stasera ma lo sparo capo!


----------



## Old Alex70 (8 Febbraio 2008)

il film è una biografia ed è ok, ma il finale in un film si può scegliere di cambiare...
facendo finta che non lo sia, il messaggio finale, secondo me, è che comunque la natura che si è tanto ricercato strenuamente ci ha abbandonato ed è Leopardianamente "maligna". La natura non ha "permesso" al nostro eroe di ritornare ad una civiltà, seppur marginale e non convenzionale, prima nella scena del fiume in piena e poi alla fine quando ne provoca la morte.
E io sono d'accordo. Questo tipo di libertà è anche segnato da egoismo, che non paga.
Anche il fatto che il figlio della donna hippy è andato via e non è più tornato e nemmeno ha dato notizie, è MOLTO significativo.....
Un messaggio, ma anche il suo stesso contrario...

Io non ho letto il libro, ma ho l'impressione che alcune cose sceneggiandole siano state molto romanzate...
Detto questo il film, come già ho ribadito, mi è molto piaciuto dal punto di vista autorale e attoriale...
PS: a proposito del regista e dell'attore, prossimamente si girerà un film in cui sean penn e emile hirsch saranno protagonisti insieme...che fossimo dinanzi ad un anuova coppia-feticcio di regista-attore? da questo punto di vista la mia è sempre lei: Fellini-Mastroianni....


----------



## Old SarahM. (8 Febbraio 2008)

ciao alex70 ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Alex70 ha detto:


> il film è una biografia ed è ok, ma il finale in un film si può scegliere di cambiare...
> facendo finta che non lo sia, il messaggio finale, secondo me, è che comunque la natura che si è tanto ricercato strenuamente ci ha abbandonato ed è Leopardianamente "maligna". La natura non ha "permesso" al nostro eroe di ritornare ad una civiltà, seppur marginale e non convenzionale, prima nella scena del fiume in piena e poi alla fine quando ne provoca la morte.
> E io sono d'accordo. Questo tipo di libertà è anche segnato da egoismo, che non paga.
> Anche il fatto che il figlio della donna hippy è andato via e non è più tornato e nemmeno ha dato notizie, è MOLTO significativo.....
> ...


----------



## Old Alex70 (8 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> ciao alex70 ...


ciao sarah, ma sei d'accordo o mi hai solo salutato?


----------



## Old SarahM. (8 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ciao sarah, ma sei d'accordo o mi hai solo salutato?












   solo salutato!!! non conosco il libro, né tantomeno il film ... che spero di andare a vedere domenica.


----------



## Old Alex70 (8 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> solo salutato!!! non conosco il libro, né tantomeno il film ... che spero di andare a vedere domenica.


ah ok...alora CIAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> stasera ma lo sparo capo!


Ciao micia! Allora come ti è sembrato?


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> il film è una biografia ed è ok, ma il finale in un film si può scegliere di cambiare...
> facendo finta che non lo sia, il messaggio finale, secondo me, è che comunque la natura che si è tanto ricercato strenuamente ci ha abbandonato ed è Leopardianamente "maligna". La natura non ha "permesso" al nostro eroe di ritornare ad una civiltà, seppur marginale e non convenzionale, prima nella scena del fiume in piena e poi alla fine quando ne provoca la morte.
> E io sono d'accordo.* Questo tipo di libertà è anche segnato da egoismo, che non paga.*
> Anche il fatto che il figlio della donna hippy è andato via e non è più tornato e nemmeno ha dato notizie, è MOLTO significativo.....
> ...


Che paghi o meno, dipende...ma proprio questa libertà ha permesso a Chris di capire la *sua* Verità. Che poi non abbia potuto metterla in pratica, a mio avviso è davvero poco importante. Come dice all'inizio, non datemi amore o gloria o denaro o gioia...datemi la Verità.


----------



## Old Alex70 (11 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che paghi o meno, dipende...ma proprio questa libertà ha permesso a Chris di capire la *sua* Verità. Che poi non abbia potuto metterla in pratica, a mio avviso è davvero poco importante. Come dice all'inizio, non datemi amore o gloria o denaro o gioia...datemi la Verità.


ok, ma questi film insegnano o vogliono insegnare sempre qualcosa...tu cosa hai imparato uscendo dallla sala?


----------



## Nobody (13 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ok, ma questi film insegnano o vogliono insegnare sempre qualcosa...tu cosa hai imparato uscendo dallla sala?


Che asserragliarsi da solo in Alaska d'inverno, è da coglioni  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No dai...insomma, che è giusto infrangere qualsiasi abitudine quando l'avverti come legame...ma lo sapevo già.
Vediamo...mi ha fatto pensare il messaggio finale...non sono molto d'accordo, ma ci devo pensare su.


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Che asserragliarsi da solo in Alaska d'inverno, è da coglioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il messaggio è che "è un film" e con un film puoi spaziare su pseudorealtà che toccano più le idealizzazioni che il vero vivere in sè.... 
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (13 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il messaggio è che "è un film" e con un film puoi spaziare su pseudorealtà che toccano più le idealizzazioni che il vero vivere in sè....
> Bruja


Come tutte le arti, però.


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2008)

*certo*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Come tutte le arti, però.


 
E' vero ma i film che parlano di ideali, di naturalismo o ecologia ne vanno più soggetti.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (13 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' vero ma i film che parlano di ideali, di naturalismo o ecologia ne vanno più soggetti.
> Bruja


Il film in realtà "rinnega" nel finale tutto ciò che ha costruito nelle due ore precedenti. 
La Natura di una visione ingenua e romantica, svela il vero volto. E la solitudine pure...


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il film in realtà "rinnega" nel finale tutto ciò che ha costruito nelle due ore precedenti.
> La Natura di una visione ingenua e romantica, svela il vero volto. E la solitudine pure...


 
Adesso capisco perché il finale non mi è piaciuto!!!! Troppo ingenua e romantica... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ciao MM!


----------



## Nobody (14 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Adesso capisco perché il finale non mi è piaciuto!!!! Troppo ingenua e romantica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La natura non è nè romantica nè ingenua...da dentro le nostre case climatizzate potrebbe sembrarci così...un effetto cartolina. 
Il finale a me è piaciuto moltissimo...è liberatorio e un po' spiazzante.
Ciao MK!!!


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La natura non è nè romantica nè ingenua...da dentro le nostre case climatizzate potrebbe sembrarci così...un effetto cartolina.
> Il finale a me è piaciuto moltissimo...è liberatorio e un po' spiazzante.
> Ciao MK!!!


 
Certo MM, lo so che è così. Anche se immergersi nella natura fa riscoprire il senso. Basta che si possa tornare indietro, non perdersi. Il finale è cinematograficamente non al livello del film, secondo me. L'avrei fatto un po' più rock...


----------



## Nobody (14 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo MM, lo so che è così. *Anche se immergersi nella natura fa riscoprire il senso*. Basta che si possa tornare indietro, non perdersi. Il finale è cinematograficamente non al livello del film, secondo me. L'avrei fatto un po' più rock...


Si, è vero.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Febbraio 2008)

*Eccomi..*

Penso che il finale sia abbastanza in linea con l'animo del protagonista, che di certo non è scevro da negatività.

Che la natura sia matrigna non è certo una novità...e qui vien reso bene.

Della storia non condivido la presunta ricerca "ascetica" del protagonista (presunta perchè alla fine stava per rientrare, quindi più un periodo sabbatico che non una scelta di vita) nè il rifiuto del rapporto umano (da quello verso la sorella a quello con la ragazzina nella comune)..e quando intrattiene un rapporto umano (vedi col vecchio "chiappe molli") è solo per dar forza alla propria scelta...insomma una rivisitazione del buon selvaggio in chiave moderna...

In più la scelta non è spontanea, voluta e meditata per se stessa, ma indotta...più una fuga dal clima di ipocrisia e borghese/materialista familiare direi che la ricerca di valori autentici..

Cinematograficamente parlando comunque...un bel film!!


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Penso che il finale sia abbastanza in linea con l'animo del protagonista, che di certo non è scevro da negatività.
> 
> Che la natura sia matrigna non è certo una novità...e qui vien reso bene.
> 
> ...


Da Buddha a San Francesco, queste scelte sono sempre fughe da qualcosa del genere...


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2008)

Posto un  interessante articolo sul tema del film:
http://www.comedonchisciotte.org/site/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=4296


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> In più la scelta non è spontanea, voluta e meditata per se stessa, ma indotta...più una fuga dal clima di ipocrisia e borghese/materialista familiare direi che la ricerca di valori autentici..


 
Concordo. E credo che il film lanci comunque degli spunti interessanti di alternativa alla fuga. La felicità sta nel condividere appunto.


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concordo. E credo che il film lanci comunque degli spunti interessanti di alternativa alla fuga. *La felicità sta nel condividere* appunto.


Questa alternativa va fatta propria...lui l'ha fatto con la fuga. Enunciarla non ha alcun significato, a mio parere. Dette così, a me sembrano solo parole vuote.


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa alternativa va fatta propria...lui l'ha fatto con la fuga. Enunciarla non ha alcun significato, a mio parere. Dette così, a me sembrano solo parole vuote.


 
La comune è il luogo dove lui potrebbe stare, e la ragazza incontrata (la piccola Joni) potrebbe essere il ponte verso la condivisione. Lui lo capisce ma alla fine la natura ha il sopravvento. E gli toglie la possibilità di sperimentare una vita in relazione con gli altri.


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La comune è il luogo dove lui potrebbe stare, e *la ragazza incontrata (la piccola Joni) potrebbe essere il ponte verso la condivisione*. Lui lo capisce ma alla fine la natura ha il sopravvento. E gli toglie la possibilità di sperimentare una vita in relazione con gli altri.


Non era pronto a capire la sua verità allora...non è che non capisce. Gli mancava l'ultimo fondamentale passaggio. Non è importante la sperimentazione che non potrà fare, ma l'aver capito la sua verità. E questo da significato a tutta la sua ricerca. Il raggio di sole finale che lo illumina, mentre se ne sta andando.


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non era pronto a capire la sua verità allora...non è che non capisce. Gli mancava l'ultimo fondamentale passaggio. Non è importante la sperimentazione che non potrà fare, ma l'aver capito la sua verità. E questo da significato a tutta la sua ricerca. Il raggio di sole finale che lo illumina, mentre se ne sta andando.


Concordo. Non era pronto ad amare, verissimo. Aveva capito quale fosse la strada però. Condivisione appunto.


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concordo. Non era pronto ad amare, verissimo. Aveva capito quale fosse la strada però. Condivisione appunto.


Si MK, lo stava iniziando a capire, forse si. Ma è solo alla fine, dopo la scelta estrema, che realizza e fa proprio l'aprirsi agli altri. Raggiunge la sua illuminazione.


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si MK, lo stava iniziando a capire, forse si. Ma è solo alla fine, dopo la scelta estrema, che realizza e fa proprio l'aprirsi agli altri. Raggiunge la sua illuminazione.


 










































esattamente.


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> esattamente.


Comunque...un gran bel film! E poi la scelta di sottotitolare la magnifica colonna sonora l'ho trovata davvero una grande idea!


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque...un gran bel film! E poi la scelta di sottotitolare la magnifica colonna sonora l'ho trovata davvero una grande idea!


 
Sì sì sì sì, concordo


----------

